# [HELP] iPod touch -> SummerBoard



## lov17 (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai Jailbreaké mon iPod touch 16 Go 1.1.4
J'arrive un peu à me servir de "Installer"
Mais le problême est SummerBoard je l'ai installé
pour pouvoir modifier le fond d'écran derrière les icones
et modifier le Dock des icones du bas mais il ne veut rien savoir.

voici mes question : 

- Est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment je dois faire pour que Summerboard me change mon Dock et mon fond d'écran ?

- Quelqu'un sait-il ou je peux trouver le "Dock" qui reflette les 4 icones ( comme sur l'iPhone ) ?

- ( Hors sujet ) Ou puis-je trouver un site ou quelque chose comme sa qui traduit toutes les applications de "Installer" ?


Merci


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juillet 2008)

Je me souviens bien de SummerBoard...

Pour cause; ça a jamais voulu savoir quoi que ce soit...
Pour la démarche pour le Dock, c'est dans le menu "Réglages".
Il faut fouiller...

Maintenant, tu as des applis bien plus sympa que SB pour ton Touch...desinstalle-là, en plus avec 2.0, je ne vois plus aucun intérêt de jailbreaker...

Penses-y.


----------

